# MF 135 Perkins AD3.152 Diesel rebuild help



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

I'm new here. This is my first tractor and I'm going to have to rebuild the engine. It's a 1973 model MF 135 with the Perkins diesel AD3.152 engine. I've rebuilt small engines, and had my hands in helping build larger engines for trucks or cars, but this will be my first diesel and my first tractor rebuild. Any tips or suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance. 

:usa:​


----------



## shona13 (Aug 12, 2011)

G,Day lugnut.
What information are you looking for.
The perkins engine is the simplest engine to work on and the parts are cheap buy genuine perkins parts If you are going to rebuild the engine i suggest you buy a complete engine rebuild kit .
Regards.
Hutch.


----------



## lugnut1009 (Sep 16, 2011)

I replaced the main bearings and everything looked great. It still makes a tapping noise in the top of the engine. I've decided to just run it until it either stops or gets worse. Thanks


----------

